# 13.000 Liter teich



## Stevemeissner (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Nach längerer Überlegung ist es nun endlich spruchreif und wird umgesetzt. In ca. 1 Monat geht es los mit dem Projekt Koiteich. Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen nein ich habe keine Möglichkeit an diesem Standort wo der Teich hin soll ihn größer zu bauen oder dergleichen.

Nun zum Projekt.

Es soll ein koiteich mit der Größe 4,5 x 2,5 x 1,5 werden. Angrenzend dahinter die Filterkammer mit der Größe 5 x 1 x 1.

Der Teich wird ca. 60 - 70 cm über dem Erdboden hinausschauen und mit 17,5 Schalungssteine gebaut und anschließend mit Dichtschlämme verarbeitet.

Bei der Größe des Teiches dachte ich an 1x BA 110 DN sowie 1x Skimmer 110 DN
Diese werden per Schwerkraft in die Filterkammer gehen wo sie zuerst in eine Absetzkammer münden. Von dort aus geht es per 1x DN 150 oder 2x DN 110 in einen ca. 2 m langen Bürstenfilter. Anschließend wieder 1x DN 150 oder 2x DN 110 in die __ Hel-x Kammer zum schluß geht es in die Klarwasserkammer mit Tauch UVC wo da die Pumpe rein kommt die das Wasser zurück in den Teich drückt.

Gerne würde ich euch mit Bildern daran teilhaben lassen wenn der Start ist.

Vielleicht gibt es vorab von euch schon Ideen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge die ich gern annehme. Des Weiteren soll in die Front des Teiches eine 1,20 x 0,50 Glasscheibe eingebaut werden.

Des Weiteren habe ich noch fragen wie stark sollte meine bodenplatte sein? Und ich wollte in die schalungssteine moniereissen horizontal und vertikal machen 8mm die frage ist wieviel? 

Im Anhang noch eine erste grobe Skizze. Die Belüftung fehlt allerdings und ganz final ist es auch noch nicht

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Steve


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Mai 2019)

Ahnung davon hab ich jetzt nicht so wirklich, aber irgendwie erscheint es mir logischer, den Rücklauf nicht um den halben Teich herum zuleiten, sondern ihn gleich an der schmalen Teichseite neben der Pumpe in den Teich einzuleiten.


----------



## Stevemeissner (11. Mai 2019)

Naja um aber eine Strömung in den teich zu bekommen macht es schon sinn


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Mai 2019)

geht SO nicht die Strömung vom Skimmer/Überlauf weg anstatt hin?


----------



## Stevemeissner (11. Mai 2019)

Es geht um die teich Strömung...


----------



## Wachtlerhof (11. Mai 2019)

Das hatte ich schon verstanden. Trotzdem geht erstmal der ganze Dreck, der in den Skimmer soll, auf Rundreise durch den Teich und wird gemischt.


----------



## Stevemeissner (11. Mai 2019)

Der teich soll eine Kreisströmung bekommen und so zum Bodenablauf gelangen, der skimmer ist ja überwiegend für die Oberflächen Verschmutzung zuständig.. alles andere wäre nir neu


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Mai 2019)

Die Rohre sind doch außerhalb des Teiches, haben also mit der Strömung nichts zu tun. Deine Führung erzeugt aber Rohrwiderstände vom Feinsten.

Mach alle Rohrverbindungen so kurz wie möglich.
Skimmer gerade Linie zum Einlauf Filter, den Rücklauf auch direkt! Wenn es 90Grad um die Ecke muß, dann nur mit 3x 30Grad KG.

Führe alles in KG 110 aus, du wirst dich beim Preis für 160er nämlich wundern, Beispiel Flansch.
Der 110er kostet ca 7 Euro, der 160 das Zehnfache.


----------



## Stevemeissner (11. Mai 2019)

Okay werde ich so machen... würde eh nur mit 110 DN arbeiten Finale Zeichnung kommt. Bzw. Wenn der Start in ca. 3 Wochen ist


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo.

Besteht evtl. die Möglichkeit die Filterstrecke gespiegelt aufzubauen. Also rechts die Sammeleinlaufkammer und links die Pumpenkammer? Der Skimmer ist in Windrichtung ausgelegt? Wird der gesamte Teich mit Dichtschlämme abgedichtet oder ist diese nur als Untergrundbehandlung gedacht? Wenn der Teich mit Dichtschlämme abgedichtet wird, wird dann auch die Filterkammer mit Dichtschlämme gemacht? Die Wege von Bodenablauf und Skimmer sind über die Außenwand geführt. Muss das zwingend so sein oder kannst Du mit dem Bodenablauf ggf. auch direkt schräg durch den Teich und dem Skimmer einfach direkt in die angrenzende Einlauf-/Sammelkammer gehen!?


----------



## meinereiner (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo Steve,

bezüglich deiner Fragen zur Bodenplatte und der Bewehrung:
Vorab, ich bin kein Bauingenieur oder Statiker. Meine Hinweise ergeben sich aus meiner Teichbauerfahrung und (hoffentlich ) gesundem Menschenverstand.
Zur Bodenplatte:
Als erstes empfehle ich eine sogenannte Sauberkeitsschicht zu erstellen. Das ist einfach eine dünne Betonschicht (ein bis zwei cm) die du in deiner Grube einbringst.
Die dient dazu, das du zum einen eine saubere Arbeitsfläche hast (vor allem bei lehmigen Untergrund) und zum anderen sich die Abstandshalter nicht in den Untergrund reintreten, wenn du die Bewehrung für die Bodenplatte einbringst. Und auch später beim betonieren muss man da ja eventuell drauf herumlaufen.
Zumindest in Längsrichtung würde ich links und rechts eine Bretterschalung erstellen, deren Oberkante die spätere Bodenplattenoberfläche darstellt.
Sauber im Wasser ausrichten, dann kannst du die Bodenplatte an Hand der Schalung sauber gerade erstellen. Je gerader die Bodenplatte ist, desto leichter hast du es beim Setzen der Schalsteine.
Außerdem wäre es nicht schlecht, am Rand, also außerhalb des Bodenplattenbereichs ein Loch als Pumpensumpf zu graben. Dort kann man dann bequem das Regenwasser abpumpen.

Die Dicke der Bodenplatte ergibt sich im Prinzip aus der Höhe der unteren Abstandshalter. Das sind im allgemeinen 4 cm. Dann kommt die erste Stahlmattenlage. Bei der deiner Größe der Bodenplatte wirst du wahrscheinlich stückeln müssen. Das kommt darauf an in welcher Größe deine Matten geliefert werden, bzw. in welcher Größe du die Matten einbringen kannst und willst (je größer desto unhandlicher). Für die eine Mattenlage bist du dann schon bei 1 bis 2 cm. Dann kommen die Abstandshalter für die nächste Mattenlage. Ich habe soviel ich noch weiß die mit 6 cm genommen (es gibt auch größere). Dann danach die zweite Stahlmattenlage einbringen. Mindestüberdeckung der Stahlmatten ist meines Wissens 4 cm. Mit ein bisschen Toleranz bist du dann bei ca. 20 cm.
Die Stahlmatten und die Abstandshalter mit Rödeldraht (dazu gibt es auch entsprechende Verdriller) verbinden, dass das ganze Konstrukt beim darauf rumlaufen nicht immer wieder verrutscht bzw. beim Betonieren an Ort und Stelle bleibt.
Dann ergibt sich natürlich noch die Frage nach dem Bodenablauf (einer oder mehrere). Meistens wird der gleich mit einbetoniert. Ich habe aber den etwas aufwendigeren Weg gewählt, und einen Kanal betoniert in dem später die Rohre verlegt werden. Das ist vom Betonieraufwand natürlich deutlich aufwendiger, aber ich kann den Bodenablauf und die Verrohrung später in Ruhe erledigen.

Verbindung Bodenplatte mit Schalsteinmauer:
Da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: 
- In die Bodenplatte gleich Winkel aus Baustahlstangen mit einzubetonieren (wenn die Position der Schalsteine bekannt ist) bzw. die Enden der obersten Stahlmattenlage aufzubiegen und aus der Bodenplatte rausstehen zu lassen. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass es schwieriger ist, die Bodenplatte anhand der Schalungsbretter sauber abzuziehen.
- Wenn die Bodenplatte ausgehärtet ist, 8 mm Bohrungen setzen und dann 8 mm Baustahlstangen dort einschlagen. Ich setz die Bohrungen immer leicht schräg.
Ich habe beide Verfahren verwendet.

Bewehrung der Schalsteine:
Senkrechte Baustahlstangen einbringen (ich hab da so ca. 2 bis 3 pro 0.5 m verwendet), und in der waagrechten hab ich immer zwei Stangen genommen. An den Ecken immer ums Eck gebogen (so ca. 30 bis 40 cm), so dass sich alles schön miteinander überlappt und verzahnt.

Auf jeden Fall einen Betonrüttler kaufen! Die gibt es ab ca. 40 Euro aufwärts. 35 mm Durchmesser und 150 cm Länge. Beton muss verdichtet werden. Und mit Stangen stochern ist  .

Kannst ja mal meinen Bauthread anschauen. Vielleicht kann man anhand der Bilder ein bisserl was erkennen.

Servus
Robert


----------



## meinereiner (12. Mai 2019)

Dann noch meine Gedanken zur Filterstrecke:

Als erstes möchte ich mich den anderen die hier schon geschrieben haben anschließen: Halte die Rohrlängen so kurz wie möglich. Ich würde auch gleich aus der Pumpenkammer in den Teich pumpen. Am besten natürlich mit einem Luftheber .

Vielleicht ist es möglich, das Teichbecken und den Filterkeller anders aufzuteilen? Also die Filterstrecke nicht auf der Längsseite sondern auf der Stirnseite? Das Teichbecken und der Filterkeller wären dann mehr quadratisch. Wäre vielleicht auch strömungstechnisch günstiger? Und auch von den Zu- und Abläufen her?

Absetzbecken: Solche Absetzbecken werden entweder als Vortex gebaut (also rund und mit einem Mittelablauf oben) oder z.B. rechteckig mit einem den Abläufen vorgeschalteten Spaltfilter in Verbindung mit einem Luftvorhang. Anders wird ein Absetzbecken, so wie von dir skizziert, möglicherweise nicht vernünftig arbeiten.

Bürstenfilter: Der erscheint mir sehr groß dimensioniert bei dir. Das schaut so aus wie ein seit einiger Zeit vom 'größten' Koi Youtube-Blogger favorisierten Bürstenfilter. Horizontal durchströmt und mit sehr viel Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Bürstenreihen.

Helix (oder Kaldnes, um auch andere Hersteller zu nennen): da ist die Frage, bewegt und/oder unbewegt. Ich selber würde auf eine Kammer bewegt, und eine zweite Kammer unbewegt setzen. Bei mir ist die Kammer nach der Bürste bewegtes Kaldnes (durch Luft)  und anschließend ein Patronenfilter (hängend).

Pumpenkammer: Erscheint mir bei dir etwas überdimensoniert. Muss nicht sein. Würde da, wie am Anfang geschrieben zu einem Luftheber raten.

UV Lampe: Dazu gibt es ja auch unterschiedlichste Aussagen dazu. Einige sind der Meinung, dass die an das Ende der Filterstrecke gehört, weil da das Wasser am saubersten und damit die Wirkung der UV-Strahlung am Besten wäre. Bei mir ist die UV-Lampe in den Mittelabluss vom Vortex gehängt. Funktioniert tadellos.

Im Prinzip sollte in jeder Filterkammer ein Boden-/Schmutzablauf eingebaut sein. Mit entsprechend schrägem Boden hin zum Bodenablauf. 

Skimmer: da sagt man, dass er dort sein, so im allgemeinen der Wind den Dreck hinbläst. Also wenn der Wind meistens aus Westen bläst, dann den Skimmer auf der Ostseite platzieren.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Stevemeissner (13. Mai 2019)

Ich sag mal so vom bürstenfilter her möchte ich eben lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Da ich ja ohne mechanischen vorfilter arbeite dachte ich eben so. Von der Größe der Kammer bin ich noch variabler also die absetzkammer sowie pumpenkammer könnte ich noch kleiner machen. Da ich ja hinten dran eh noch technik verbauen muß. Vom Aufbau her kann ich leider nur so zwecks Platzmangel


----------



## Stevemeissner (13. Mai 2019)

@Zacky ja an sich könnte ich auch die kammer gespiegelt aufbauen, für mich stellt sich jetzt die frage warum? Ja wind kommt von der fordersten langen seite.
Der gesamte Teich sowie die filterkammer wird mit dichtschlämme abgedichtet. die wege wollte ich so kurz wie möglich machen also könnten somit auch schräg durch den Teich gehen und somit in die sammelkammer


----------



## Zacky (13. Mai 2019)

Ich würde die Anordnung nur wegen der kürzeren Wege verändern wollen. Die Skimmerposition muss man dann sehen, wo der Wind wirklich hingeht oder ob sich evtl. der Wind auch innerhalb des Grundstückes dreht, weil er gegen eine Wand, große Hecke oder was auch immer weht. Ansonsten sollte er schon in Windrichtung sein und könnte dann auch in der linken oberen Ecke bleiben. Beim Skimmer sind 1-2 Bögen weniger das Problem, aber die Leitung vom Bodenablauf würde ich so gerade wie möglich verlegen, so dass man nur am Ende mit Bögen nach oben muss und nicht mehr um irgendwelche Ecken. Auch würde sich dann die Auslaufkammer verändern, so dass Du mit ganz kurzen Rohrstutzen oder gar nur Flanschen sehr kurze Wege hast, um die Auslaufströmung zu nutzen. So bleibt sie kraftvoll und energetisch betrachtet muss die Pumpe kaum Rohrreibungswiderstände überbrücken. Da Du scheinbar das gesamte Teichprojekt aus Dichtschlämme machen willst, würde ich innerhalb der Filtertsreke dann doch lieber auf große Rohrverbindungen in DN 160 zurückgreifen, da keine Flansche gebraucht werden. Den Übergang von der Helix- zur Pumpenkammer würde ich mit einem entsprechend großzügigen Gitterüberlauf gestalten und das Wasser von unten nach oben durch das Helix fließen lassen. Zusätzlich von unten belüften. Die Pumpenkammer bietet dann genug Platz um zwei kleinere Pumpen zu nutzen, so dass jeder Auslass (ich würde mind. 2 in unterschiedlichen Höhen machen) eine eigene Pumpenversorgung hat. Ggf. noch etwas am Filter planen, dass noch eine Kammer mit Japanmatten eingesetzt werden kann. In meinen Augen gut hinter dem Helix und vor den Pumpen platziert.

Habe mir mal erlaubt eine Skizze nach deiner Vorlage zu erstellen.


----------



## Stevemeissner (13. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Skizze und Erläuterung. Die Frage ist allerdings ob die beiden rückläufe an der gleichen Stelle in den teich sollen? Zwecks Strömung. Und wenn ich nach dem helix mit einer gitterwand arbeite wie befestige ich das zwecks dichtschlämme. Sind dann 2 x dn 160 nicht überdimensioniert wenn ih nur mit zwei DN 110 rein komme ? Und mit welcher Größe sollten sie dann wieder zurück in den teich gehen?

Zwecks Pumpen wollte ich ja an eine pumpe beide rückläufe schließen was heißt denn zwei kleinere?


----------



## PeBo (13. Mai 2019)

Der Vorschlag von Zacky hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil: 
Da du nur einen Bodenablauf in der Mitte hast und die Drehrichtung des Wassers im Bodenablauf vorgegeben ist würde ich den Teich auch immer versuchen linksdrehend aufzubauen d.h. die Strömung entgegengesetzt dem Uhrzeigersinn.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Stevemeissner (13. Mai 2019)

Okay aber warum?


----------



## PeBo (13. Mai 2019)

Da der normale Bodenablauf den Abgang außerhalb der Mitte hat stellt sich automatisch eine Linksdrehung innerhalb des Bodenablaufs ein. Wenn der Teich sich nun anders herum dreht, aufgrund deiner Zu- und Abläufe, so hast du direkt am Bodenablauf zusätzliche  Verwirbellungen.
 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Stevemeissner (13. Mai 2019)

okay dachte das der Ausgang vom BA mittig ist, oder ist das bei den versch. Modellen unterschiedlich?


----------



## PeBo (13. Mai 2019)

Also ich kenne die normalen Bodenabläufe nur als linksdrehende Ausführung.
 Ich habe nur einmal einen anderen Bodenablauf gesehen der direkt mittig nach unten geht und dann mit KG - Bögen nach der Seite geführt wird.


----------



## DbSam (13. Mai 2019)

Es gibt sehr viele unterschiedliche Modelle ...
Es gibt solche, solche, - defekter Link entfernt -, solche, solche und noch viel mehr ...

Im Falle eines solchen von Peter, da gebe ich ihm bedingt recht. Ja ...

Aus meiner Sicht ist aber die Rücksichtnahme auf die Form des Beckens wichtiger, als eine mögliche Verwirbelung am BA.
Wobei, wenn man das weiß, dann wählt man einen dementsprechenden aus ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## PeBo (13. Mai 2019)

Oh, Carsten da hast du recht. Dass es solch eine Vielfalt gibt war mir nicht bewusst. Ich kenne nur die mit dem nicht zentrierten Abgang.  Aber rechtsdrehend gibt es diese ja anscheinend nicht?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Stevemeissner (13. Mai 2019)

Die Frage ist allerdings ob die beiden rückläufe an der gleichen Stelle in den teich sollen? Zwecks Strömung. Und wenn ich nach dem helix mit einer gitterwand arbeite wie befestige ich das zwecks dichtschlämme. Sind dann 2 x dn 160 nicht überdimensioniert wenn ih nur mit zwei DN 110 rein komme ? Und mit welcher Größe sollten sie dann wieder zurück in den teich gehen?


----------



## DbSam (13. Mai 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Aber rechtsdrehend gibt es diese ja anscheinend nicht?


Keine Ahnung, müsste man suchen.
Ich kenne nur die speziell für den Frühstückstisch auf rechtsdrehend designten und überteuert verkauften Joghurtbakterien ohne Ecken.  lol


Gruß Carsten

Edit:  und PS:
Bevor jemand auf die Frage kommt, warum die PeBo-Abläufe genau so und nur linksdrehend geformt und verkauft werden:
Da muss man den Produktdesigner fragen. Deswegen jedenfalls nicht. (Hatten wir schon mal irgendwo, oder?)


----------



## Zacky (13. Mai 2019)

Stevemeissner schrieb:


> Zwecks Pumpen wollte ich ja an eine pumpe beide rückläufe schließen was heißt denn zwei kleinere?


Da ich nicht weiß, was Du für eine Pumpe ins Auge gefasst hast, gehe ich pauschal von einfachen Rohrpumpen aus, die für eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage die sinnvollste Motorpumpe scheint, da keine Höhe zu überwinden ist. In dem Fall würde ich wohl zwei kleine 10.000 l/h Rohrpumpen nutzen, was zudem auch eine gewisse Ausfallsicherheit darstellt, sollte eine Pumpe mal den Geist aufgeben.



Stevemeissner schrieb:


> Die Frage ist allerdings ob die beiden rückläufe an der gleichen Stelle in den teich sollen?


In meinen Augen ist das bei einem "druckbetriebenen" Auslauf nicht weiter relevant. Beide Ausläufe - einer in Bodennähe und einer etwas weiter oben und auch leicht nach oben gen Oberfläche ausgerichtet, werden mit Druck bedient, so dass sich eine Strömung einstellen wird. Unterschiedliche Auslaufpunkte machen dann wieder Sinn, wenn die Form nicht einfach geometrisch ist, sondern schlecht anströmbare Bereiche besitzt.
Das ist auch alles nur ein Vorschlag und Du kannst natürlich auch an mehreren Punkten entsprechende Ausläufe setzen.



Stevemeissner schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nach dem helix mit einer gitterwand arbeite wie befestige ich das zwecks dichtschlämme.


Das Gitter kann man nachträglich mit Dichtkleber versehen und anschrauben oder Du baust Dir zuvor schon Halterungen / Schraubgewinde oder was auch immer mit ein und "dichtest" sie mit der Schlämme mit ein. Ich würde eher nachträglich das Gitter setzen und mit Dichtkleber die Auflagen eindichten.



Stevemeissner schrieb:


> sind dann 2 x dn 160 nicht überdimensioniert wenn ih nur mit zwei DN 110 rein komme ?


Ja sicher, aber was spricht dagegen!? Große Verbindungen innerhalb der Filtertsrecke sorgen dann dafür, dass der durch die Pumpen erzeugte Differenzdruck mit nahezu keinem Verlust bis nach vorne zur Einlaufkammer übertragen wird. Also wird so fast die fmaximale Pumpenleistung auf die Bodenablauf- & die Skimmerleitung übertragen.



Stevemeissner schrieb:


> Und mit welcher Größe sollten sie dann wieder zurück in den teich gehen?


Je nach Anschluss deiner späteren Pumpen. Rohrpumpen haben häufig DN 75 oder gar DN 110 als Anschlussstutzen. Selbst wenn es eine andere Pumpen werden sollte, kann man hier - siehe auch den aktuell parallel laufenden Beitrag zur Pumpenfrage - auf einen größeren Anschluss erweitern. Weniger Reibung, mehr Pumpenleistung bei stabilen Stromverbrauch.

Alles kann - nichts muss! ...sagte mal irgendwer, nur weiß ich nicht mehr wer das war.


----------



## Stevemeissner (13. Mai 2019)

zwecks Pumpe habe ich dann allerdings bei den Rohrpumpen das Problem das die nicht regelbar sind und ich somit dies leider nicht steuern kann.

nun die frage wo ich die trenngitter her bekomme und was für material man da nimmt?


----------



## Stevemeissner (13. Mai 2019)

desweiteren ist die frage wo ich die Teichbelüftung am sinnvollsten installiere?


----------



## Zacky (13. Mai 2019)

Stevemeissner schrieb:


> zwecks Pumpe habe ich dann allerdings bei den Rohrpumpen das Problem das die nicht regelbar sind und ich somit dies leider nicht steuern kann.


Dann bleibe doch bei deinem eigentlichen Plan, die Rückläufe mit einer Pumpe und entsprechenden Verteilern zu versehen. Nutzen dann aber nur Verteiler mit 45° oder gar riichtigen Bögen. Und wenn Du dann die einzelnen Ausläufe regeln willst, musst Du Kugelhähne in die Rückleitungen einbauen, die wiederum den Rohrquerschnitt massiv verengen, was zu erhöhter Reibung und Verlusten führt.
Andererseits kann es auch sein, dass Du ja lediglich das Wasservolumen regeln willst und dann sind ist die regelbare Aquaforte DM 30000 die richtige Wahl. Alternativ ließe sich in dem Fall natürlich auch die Nutzung von 1 x Aquaforte DM-20000 und 1 x DM-10000 erlauben oder 2 x die DM-20000, wobei bei zwei Leitungen DN 110, die reinkommen, wohl nicht mehr wie 20.000-25.000 l/h möglich wären. So sind zumindest beide Ausläufe separat regelbar und immer noch eine Ausfallsicherheit vorhanden.



Stevemeissner schrieb:


> nun die frage wo ich die trenngitter her bekomme und was für material man da nimmt?


Edelstahl - Ebay und Onlinehändler, bieten so etwas an.

Nachtrag:



Stevemeissner schrieb:


> desweiteren ist die frage wo ich die Teichbelüftung am sinnvollsten installiere?



im Teich muss nicht, im Filter kann bzw. ist in vielen Fällen schon ausreichend. Unter dem Helix, wie ich zuvor schon erwähnt habe. Eine Luftleitung zum Teich kann man vorplanen, ist aber selten zwingend notwendig.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Mai 2019)

Stevemeissner schrieb:


> desweiteren ist die frage wo ich die Teichbelüftung am sinnvollsten installiere?


Im Teich gar nicht. Da will man ja Ruhe haben. Es reicht ggf. völlig aus die __ Hel-X Kammer zu beblubbern.
Um hier zur Bewegung des Hel-X nicht zuviel Luft aufwenden zu müssen, kann es auch günstig sein mit den Pumpen in die Hel-X Kammer schräg reinzupusten und das Hel-X im Kreis zu bewegen.

Das kann sogar ein Luftheber als Pumpe vornehmen, der z.B. hinter einem Trommelfilter und vor der Bio eingebaut wird. 2 in 1...oder 3 in 1...wenn man noch die Abschäumfunktion des LH  in Erwägung zieht.

Gitterrohre https://www.crystalponds.de/siebrohre/ so oder ähnlich mittig in der Hel-X Kammer plaziert...Rückläufe gehen dann von dort ab zum Teich.
Da gibt es auch eine Variante mit UV- Einbaumöglichkeit.

Hier gab es auch schon Tips zu einem ähnlichen Teichprojekt wo Aspekte der Bürsteneinigung leicht erwähnt wurden.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24532


----------



## Stevemeissner (13. Mai 2019)

Okay hatte schon öfter gelesen zwecks dem Sauerstof im Wasser das man aus diesem Grund belüften soll?


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Mai 2019)

Es ist der Luft als Gasgemisch (N, CO2, O2) und dem Wasser vermutlich schnuppe wo sie zusammenkommen.
Kann man im Teich machen- da würde es mich pers. gerade bei einem überschaubaren Teich stören- oder eben z.B: in der __ Hel-X Kammer.

Nicht so ganz schnuppe sind die verschiedenen % Anteile der Gase und deren unterschiedliche "Anreicherung" im Wasser.
Also zu viel Blubbern soll auch nicht gut sein....und schon gar nicht vor Motorpumpen.

Guck mal hier oben im Lexikon. Da findest Du irgendwo einen Fachbeitrag von Rain Thanner....
hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/basiswissen-fachbeiträge.72/page-3
Teil 3 und 4
Ist zwar 11 Jahre alt- aber Physik, Chemie und die Zusammensetzung der "Luft" haben sich nicht wesentlich verändert.
Oder hier https://koi-heilpraxis.de/erkrankungen/


----------



## Stevemeissner (14. Mai 2019)

Was für eine Stärke der Luftpumpe nehme ich für das helix?


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Mai 2019)

So gering wie möglich um das __ Hel-X noch zu bewegen.
Thomas AP 60N... oder ähnliches von Secoh.

Diese Membranpumpen können nur zur Belüftung/ Bewegung des Hel-X  dienen oder der Belüftung/ Bewegung des Hel-X und gleichzeitig zum Pumpen, Abschäumen.


----------



## Stevemeissner (14. Mai 2019)

Okay hätte jetzt an noch weniger gedacht 20er oder 40er nach was geht man da?


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Mai 2019)

Das ist auch von
-Bauart der Biokammer- Form, Tiefe
und
-der Ausströmer-Art und Position abhängig wieviel Luft mit welcher Membranpumpe bei wieviel mbar Gegendruck reell eingepustet wird.

Irgendwelche Messwerte dazu findest Du auch in meinem LH Tröt in der Signatur.

Ich pers. bevorzuge Membranpumpen von Thomas oder Secoh. Qualität und Leistung stimmt.
Luftmenge so gering wie möglich, damit das __ Hel-X noch bewegt wird.
Manche machen das auch nur im Intervallbetrieb, bei anderen muß die Biokammer "kochen".
Gibt da viele Varianten.
Jeder wie er mag und es für richtig hält.


----------



## Stevemeissner (14. Mai 2019)

Wo bekomme ich eingefahrenes __ Hel-x her?


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2019)

Gib eine Such-Anzeige hier auf ! mit Angabe deiner Postleitzahl.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2019)

Stevemeissner schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich eingefahrenes __ Hel-x her?



nimm neues Helix, Helix muss man am eigenen Teich eingefahren werden, da sich ein eigener Bakterienstamm ausbildet. Gebrauchtes Helix kann Risiken darstellen, da Du nicht weißt, was an dem Teich zuvor los gewesen ist. Auch sollte gebrauchtes Helix, wenn dann, richtig gereinigt & desinfiziert worden sein, was in 90% der Fälle wahrscheinlich nicht geschehen ist. Sollte es richtig desinfiziert sein, ist das Material eh theoretisch wie neu und muss wieder eingefahren werden.


----------



## Stevemeissner (15. Mai 2019)

Okay wollte einfach die einlaufzeit ein wenig verkürzen. Oder wie kann man dies etwas beschleunigen? Filterbakakterien?


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2019)

Mit viel Geduld und Zeit. Dazu ein sparsames Händchen beim Futter und regelmäßige Überwachung der Wasserwerte.
Alles andere ist nicht zielführend für eine stabile Biologie im Filter.


----------



## Stevemeissner (15. Mai 2019)

Okay was sagt ihr zum Thema einlaufzeit? Mit fischbesatz oder ohne?


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2019)

Filtermedien laufen auch ohne Besatz ein, dauert evtl. nur länger. Mit Besatz und bestehenden Filtermaterial geht es natürlich schneller, da entsprechende Abbauprodukte, also Futter für die Bakterien vorhanden sind/ist. Bei Neubefüllung eines Teiches sollte der Besatz jedoch erst nach dem sogenannten "Nitrit-Peak" eingesetzt werden, der sich für gewöhnlich nach 3-4 Wochen einstellt und dann durch bestehende bzw. sich entwickelte Bakterienstämme abgebaut wird. (so mein Wissensstand - korrigiert mich bitte, wenn es falsch ist)


----------



## Stevemeissner (15. Mai 2019)

Okay habe ich zwar schon gehört (Nitrit-Peak) aber nicht weiter damit beschäftigt.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Mai 2019)

Nicht mal für geschenkt würde ich gebrauchtes Filtermaterial von irgendwoher einsetzen.
Das Risiko sich irgendwas ins Becken zu holen wäre mir einfach zu groß.

Hole Dir neues Filtermaterial, beginne langsam mit dem Besatz und Futter und alles gut.

__ Hel-X etc. benötigt eine Weile zum "einschwimmen".
Ohne Fische und deren Ausscheidungen werden sich auch keine Bakkis ansiedeln- zumindest nicht die gewünschten. Reinpinkeln kann helfen.


----------



## Stevemeissner (15. Mai 2019)

Okay genauso dachte ich mir das schon Naja und der Besatz in  einem Teich wird ja eh nicht so groß bei ca. 13.000 Liter. Hätte ich mit ca 5 angefangen. Denke das sollte okay sein


----------



## Stevemeissner (15. Mai 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich für teich mit dichtschlämme besondere Bodenabläufe oder kann ich die normalen nehmen ( schwere ausführung)?


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2019)

schau mal in die Bau-Doku von @Teich4You hier in der Rubrik "Meine Teichbaudokumentation" und dazu den Quatsch-Thread. Er hat seinen Teich in Dichtschlämme ausgeführt und meines Wissens die normalen Bodenabläufe genommen.


----------



## Stevemeissner (15. Mai 2019)

Okay habe glaube auch noch keine anderen gesehen


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Mai 2019)

Du solltest bei Deinem Teichvorhaben alle BA und Rohrverbindungen im Teich so ausführen, daß Du im Falle einer Undichtigkeit der Dichtschlämme problemlos eine Folie einbauen kannst....
Also Bau die Flansche der BA mit dem Ring bündig mit der Betonoberfläche ein und setze am Skimmerrohr und den Rückläufen Flansche....


----------



## Stevemeissner (28. Juni 2019)

Problem anhand Ferndiagnose meiner Frau : So die Bodenplatte wurde gegossen leider ging das KG-Rohr vom Bodenablauf scheinbar leicht nach oben so das es jetzt am ende nur leicht mit beton bedeckt ist jetzt die frage was ich am besten machen kann das mir die Bodenplatte nicht reißt an der stelle?

Lösung 1: die Bodenplatte in einem zweiten schritt um 5 cm zu erhöhen? Würde dies Funktionieren?

Lösung 2: Gewebematte auf die Bodenplatte aufspachteln und anschließend 3 cm Fließestrich verlegen? Bild folgt dann ca. in zwei stunden wenn ich heim bin

gebe es noch andere Ideen. Würde ich Folie rein machen wäre es denke auch nicht ganz so wild da ich es aber mit Dichschlämme machen möchte habe ich jetzt einwenig angst das es zu Komplikationen kommt.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juni 2019)

Wenn das KG Rohr so aufgeschwommen ist, das jetzt mittig ein  Bogen nach oben drin ist, dann ist es ein Totalverlust.
Flex und Stemmhammer....notwendig..

Warum man KG Rohre in der Bodenplatte in den Beton eingiesst und nicht 10 cm tiefer im Sand.....verlegt...auf Dichtheit abdrückt. ..

Folie faltenfrei eingeschweisst ist bei der Teichgrösse immer eine Option.

Versuche oberhalb der Platte mit " Fliessestrich" statisch was zu verbessern...
Das ganze muss sich auch noch mit dem alten Beton gut verbinden...Schlempeschicht muss da runter.. auch vor Dichtschlämmen...

Dann ist der BA Flanschring auch nicht mehr gleich OK Boden.
Habe doch so was irgendwo schon mal gesehen....


----------



## Stevemeissner (28. Juni 2019)

Sieht ja doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Stevemeissner (8. Juli 2019)

So ein paar Tage sind vorbei und im teich haben wir nur zwei Reihen gesetzt mit armierungsstangen versehen. Die erste Reihe haben wir auf Mörtel gesetzt was soll ich sagen es ist alles 1A in Waage. Die ersten 1 1/2 reihen haben wir schon mit beton verfüllt. Nun haben wir heute provisorisch mal die Steine für sie filterkammer gestellt und die BA an Ort und stelle gesetzt. Natürlich wird auch hier eine bodenplatte gegossen natürlich diesmal etwas besser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wir sind nun aus verschiedenen Gründen etwas kleiner mit dem Teichvolumen geworden und nun bei ca. 11.000 nun meine erneuerte Frage wie ich nun in der filterkammer weiter gehe? Würde es nicht reichen wenn ich mit 2 x 110 von kammer zu Kammer gehe. Würde da gern mit Zugschiebern arbeiten

Im übrigen wird der Teich nun doch mit Folie ausgekleidet.


----------



## Stevemeissner (8. Juli 2019)

hier die bilder dazu


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2019)

11.000 Liter Teichvolumen da sollten 2 x 110 locker reichen


----------



## Stevemeissner (8. Juli 2019)

auch zwischen den kammern? nicht das ich eine zu hohe treppenbildung innerhalb der kammern habe. oder vielleicht doch auf 3 x DN110 pro kammer.
Nun bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich diese dann mir Standrohren mache oder mit Zugschieber. wenn ich dieses mit Standrohren mache wie baue ich dies ein bzw. brauche ich da muffen oder sowas in der art?


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2019)

Also fassen wir zusammen
Teichinhalt 11.000 Liter
1 Skimmer
1 Bodenablauf
Max. gesammt Umwälzung 20.000 Liter Netto

Wenn also nur zwei Leitungen vom Teich zum Filter gehen dann reichen auch zwei Leitungen zwischen den Filterkammern und auch zwei Leitungen zurück. Es sei denn zwischen den Kammern oder die Rückleitung zum Teich geht über 100 Meter und 200 90° Bögen. Denn dann, ja dann wird es schwieriger mit der Pumpenauswahl.
So würde ich zB. 2x  DM 20.000 gedrosselt laufen lassen und dazu zwei kleine Belüfterpumpen die sowohl Bio als auch Teich belüften. Alternativ könnte man auch 2 x 110 Luftheber betreiben, mit max. Einblastiefe 1,50m.
Und zwei Belüfterpumpen gesammt. Dazu sollte man aber den genauen Rohrverlauf kennen und auch deine Wasserwerte betrachten.


Edit flüsterte mir gerade ins Ohr, da steht noch was.

Standrohre oder Schieber/ Kugelhähne ist eine Glaubensfrage, ich wage zu behaupten das 50% der Teiche eh gepumpt sind und daher weder das eine noch das andere haben.
Und die welche in Schwerkraft laufen ä, haben zum groh Schieber  drin. 


So bin wieder auf der Bank


----------



## Stevemeissner (8. Juli 2019)

Genau hast schonmal richtig zusammen gefasst. Naja man hört halt oft (youtube) das man in der filterstrecke lieber mit einem Rohr mehr gehen sollte deswegen fragte ich hier was die erfahrenen Teichbauer dazu sagen!!
Wenn dann wäre ich auch bei dn 110 geblieben und hätte nicht vergrößert da ja da wiederum schwer ist flansch zu bekommen sowie zugschieber


----------



## Zacky (8. Juli 2019)

Stevemeissner schrieb:


> Naja man hört halt oft (youtube) das man in der filterstrecke lieber mit einem Rohr mehr gehen sollte



Das stimmt auch, denn es hat sich in den letzten Jahren durchgesetzt, da man erkannt hatte, dass Pumpenleistung am Ende der Filterstrecke nicht alles ist. Je größer die Querschnitt bzw. die Anzahl der Leitungen, desto leichter fließt das Wasser durch den Filter und der erzeugte Differenzdruck setzt sinnvollerweise direkt am Vorfilter ein, wo man ihn ja auch haben möchte.

Bei einem 11tsd Liter Teich und 2 x DN 110 mag es gehen und auch ausreichend sein, aber 1 Rohr mehr schadet nichts und ist bei einem späteren Umbau bzw. einer Vergrößerung schon in der Filteranlage verbaut, so dass diese dann evtl. auch diesen Ansprüchen gerecht bleibt.


----------



## Stevemeissner (8. Juli 2019)

Okay dann werde ich es mit 3 x dn 110 machen.. Brauch ich ja ganz schön viel flansche....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. Juli 2019)

Du wirst sehr froh sein, das du ein Rohr mehr verlegt hast, wenn du in einigen Monaten den Teich vergrößerst


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2019)

Stevemeissner schrieb:


> Brauch ich ja ganz schön viel flansche....



so teuer sind sie ja nicht......es gibt günstige für 6,- € und teurere für 15,-€...es lohnt sich die Investition, weil spätere Umbauten einem immer teurer kommen.


----------



## Stevemeissner (9. Juli 2019)

Habe noch eine frage zu den Folienflanschen. gehe ich richtig das ich von Kammer zu Kammer für einen Durchbruch zwei flansche brauch? sowie von Teich zu filterkammer?


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2019)

Stevemeissner schrieb:


> Habe noch eine frage zu den Folienflanschen. gehe ich richtig das ich von Kammer zu Kammer für einen Durchbruch zwei flansche brauch? sowie von Teich zu filterkammer?


Jede Wurst 
Äh jedes Rohr hat zwei Enden die angeschlossen werden wollen, von daher ert einmal ja. Ausnahmen bestätigen jedoch die Regel. Wie zB die Schmutzrinne vom Vorfilter/ Trommelfilter welches gar keine Folien durchführungen benötigt. 
Das Teichüberlaufrohr geht im Normalfall auch nur einmal durch die Folie vom Teich und dann zum Entsorger.



Zacky schrieb:


> und ist bei einem späteren Umbau bzw. einer Vergrößerung



Meinst das sein Frauchen sich nochmal so reinkniet in den Betonbau? Bzw. im nochmals erlaubt den Garten so auf den Kopf zu stellen


----------



## Stevemeissner (9. Juli 2019)

okay ja dachte ich mir schon zwecks der Flansche. Naja an der stelle wird es wo mit Vergrößerung des Teiches Schwer werden, also denke ich das es so bleiben wird wie es jetzt gebaut wird. Am Wochenende kommt der Folienverleger vorbei und dann wird alles besprochen.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Juli 2019)

mal ganz kurz:
-Schalsteine:
die haben bei Euch keine richtige Verbindung in den Ecken und den Stößen
da sollte man an den Stoßstellen etwas Beton oben rausflexen und dann gehen auch die waagerechten Eisen ums Eck, wo das innere nach außen wechselt und umgekehrt das äußere nach innen

-Volumen und Koiteichgröße:
schade...ich pers. denke immer an später so 50..60..70cm Koi die dann in den paar m langpaddeln...da sind 11m³ fix in Beton recht klein...und später schwer zu erweitern ohne Totalverlust des jetzigen massiven Bauwerkes.....

-Filterung
da habt Ihr Euch hoffentlich gut informiert mit der Wahl Eures Filtersystems....
ich pers. hätte an diesem Teich auch auf ein sich automatisch abreinigendes System wie TF gesetzt....dann hätte sich auch das mit den Verrohren der Kammern erledigt....
Saugleitungen-TF- Motorpumpe oder LH- Biokammer-Rückläufe
So ein kleiner TF wie der Aquaforte wäre dem Teich angemessen und kostet nicht die Welt.
Fertig.


----------



## Stevemeissner (9. Juli 2019)

*1.Schalstein: *war auf dem Bild noch nicht aber ich mache in jeder reihe 2 horizontale Armierung rein bzw. habe ich dies in die ersten beiden reihen schon drin. also keine sorgen ,machen, und da bin ich auch schön über die ecken gegangen, natürlich vorher ausgeflext.

*2. Volumen: *ja an dieser stelle geht es leider nur so. Aber wollten wir ja so. haben aber noch genügend platz wo anders im garten wo später ein Größerer Koiteich und Pool hinkommt.

*3.Filterung:* ja habe mich denke ganz gut vorbereitet. wobei ich über den aquaforte TF nicht so gutes gehört habe was das sieb an geht, was wo ständig kaputt geht usw.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Juli 2019)

Na dann ist alles gut und Ihr könnt mit dem jetzigen Teichbau Erfahrungen sammeln.
Später Koiteich und Pool...da geht auch ein großer Koischwimmteich für alle, wenn man es mag mit den Fischen zu schwimmen.
Aquaforte TF- stimmt- die haben anfangs ihr Produkt wie Bananen beim Kunden reifen lassen und die Siebe rissen ein. Das wurde aber geändert.


----------



## Stevemeissner (9. Juli 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Na dann ist alles gut und Ihr könnt mit dem jetzigen Teichbau Erfahrungen sammeln.
> Später Koiteich und Pool...da geht auch ein großer Koischwimmteich für alle, wenn man es mag mit den Fischen zu schwimmen.
> Aquaforte TF- stimmt- die haben anfangs ihr Produkt wie Bananen beim Kunden reifen lassen und die Siebe rissen ein. Das wurde aber geändert.



inwiefern wurde dies geändert? gibt es da Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Stevemeissner (9. Juli 2019)

Kann mir jemand zum aufbau Bürstenfilter was sagen, meine bürstenfilterkammer wird eine größe von 200cm x 100cm x 100 cm haben, wenn ich jetzt die 3 einläufe von der absetzkammer und die 3 zuläufe zu der Helix kammer abziehe habe ich wahrscheinlich 180 - 170cm in der länge. Würde gern 60 cm bürsten nehmen in 15 cm Durchmesser wie weit sollten die bürstenreihen auseinander sein? in eine reihe würde ich denke 6 - 7 bürsten bekommen .


----------



## Stevemeissner (9. Juli 2019)

wobei ich denke das die 10cm bürsten X-Form besser sind von Genesis


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2019)

...ohne das mit dem "X" im Detail zu wissen, sind ganz viele Bürsten mit einem Zick-Zack-Muster versehen bzw. so geformt. Bürsten sollten meiner Meinung nach entweder von unten angeströmt werden bzw. wenn nur von vorne geht, würde ich anfangs etwas kürzere und nach hinten immer etwas länger werdende Bürsten nutzen. Scheint mir logischer und effektiver, da von unten angeströmt sich schwerer Schmutz gleich absetzen kann und von vorne angeströmt setzen sich die Bürsten sehr schnell zu, dass Wasser sucht sich den leichteren Weg - vermutlich nach unten und strömt dort in Bodennähe unterhalb der Bürsten hindurch. Sind diese Stufenförmig ausgelegt, fangen die längeren Bürsten weiteren Schmutz ab und so weiter...

Wie gesagt, nur meine Meinung bzw. mein Gedanke, wenn ich meine 6 Filterbürsten so betrachte, die ich bei starken Algenwuchs täglich reinigen muss, damit wieder Wasser durchfließt.


----------



## Stevemeissner (10. Juli 2019)

okay vielen dank für deine Meinung dazu


----------



## troll20 (10. Juli 2019)

Rico, Sorry das ich dir widersprechen muss. 
Bei den Bürstenfilter von Genesis geht es gerade um diesen up und down floh und um die extrem langsame Durchströmung. Hier soll der Schmutz in erster Linie sich im Boden absetzen und nicht unbedingt in der Bürste. Da soll nach Möglichkeit die Fläche schon mal für die Nitrifikanten frei bleiben. 
Von daher ist es hier wichtig das die Filter seitlich ein- und ausströmend gebaut sind. Durch relativ großen Freiflächen kann dann das Wasser ganz langsam dutch den ganzen Filter. Irgendetwas mit 1mm / sec oder so.
Und genau damit erreichen sie das der Schmutz am Boden liegt und beim Ablassen vom Filter weg ist ohne großartig die Bürsten zu putzen. Und wenn man jetzt rechnet mit sagen wir 1m³ Bürstenfilter Volumen bei einem 11m³ Teich  ..... dazu noch die Biologie mit sagen wir mal 1m³ Helix groß  dann hat hanz schnell mehr als die von dem Kammerjäger geforderten 10% Filter 

Ob das ganze dann nicht die Absolute Platzverschwendung, gerade bei so einem kleinen Garten ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## teichern (10. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht ist dieses Bürstenfilter Patent und die entsprechenden Grafiken hilfreich:

https://patents.google.com/patent/DE102012107039B4/de


----------



## Stevemeissner (10. Juli 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Rico, Sorry das ich dir widersprechen muss.
> Bei den Bürstenfilter von Genesis geht es gerade um diesen up und down floh und um die extrem langsame Durchströmung. Hier soll der Schmutz in erster Linie sich im Boden absetzen und nicht unbedingt in der Bürste. Da soll nach Möglichkeit die Fläche schon mal für die Nitrifikanten frei bleiben.
> Von daher ist es hier wichtig das die Filter seitlich ein- und ausströmend gebaut sind. Durch relativ großen Freiflächen kann dann das Wasser ganz langsam dutch den ganzen Filter. Irgendetwas mit 1mm / sec oder so.
> Und genau damit erreichen sie das der Schmutz am Boden liegt und beim Ablassen vom Filter weg ist ohne großartig die Bürsten zu putzen. Und wenn man jetzt rechnet mit sagen wir 1m³ Bürstenfilter Volumen bei einem 11m³ Teich  ..... dazu noch die Biologie mit sagen wir mal 1m³ Helix groß  dann hat hanz schnell mehr als die von dem Kammerjäger geforderten 10% Filter
> ...




wie kommst du auf kleinen garten habe 2500 m2 garten  weiß ja nicht wie groß deiner ist... nur an der stelle soll es eben so sein. aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Zacky (10. Juli 2019)

@troll20 & @teichern 

Wenn der Bürstenfilter, welcher meist privat in einen einfachen IBC gebaut wird, denn auch genau so aufgebaut ist wie in der verlinkten Skizze, wo unten der Bereich unterhalb der Bürsten grundsätzlich versperrt ist und das Wasser nur nach oben kann, mag es alles sinnvoll & funktionell sein. Daher ja auch der Hinweis "nur meine Meinung" und wenn ich mir meine paar Bürsten anschaue, wie schnell diese sich zusetzen und nichts mehr durchlassen, bin ich davon halt nicht so überzeugt.
...daher "nur meine Meinung und ich würde es anders machen"


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juli 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> @troll20 & @teichern
> 
> wo unten der Bereich unterhalb der Bürsten grundsätzlich versperrt ist und das Wasser nur nach oben kann



Der von den Bürsten wöchentlich bei jeden Wetter abgespülte Schmutz muss am Boden zum BA fließen können.
Aber wenn die Bürsten unten am Boden aufliegen?

Manche wechseln auch immer die Höhe der Aufhängung der Bürstenreihen hoch- tief- hoch.... Aber am Boden müsste schon etwas frei bleiben.
Es sei denn.. man zieht im Reinigungsmodus die tieferen Bürstenreihen 10cm hoch..damit am Boden der Schmodder weggespült werden kann.
Vielleicht kann es auch helfen dem Boden der Bürstenkammer zum BA hin ein Gefälle zu verpassen.
Vielleicht findet ihr bei Genesis noch ein paar Konstruktionsbilder/ Ideen.
Da sieht es ABER so aus, als ob alle Bürsten auf der gleichen Höhe hängen und unten frei sind.
Dazu auch der Kammerjäger mit dem Tip hier




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_SnoRyytHQ_


Mein Trommelfilter hat sich dieses Jahr übrigens schon ca. 4000mal selber geputzt und wurde von mir 2mal abgekärchert.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juli 2019)

ahh... Genesis doch höhenversetzt....hier




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCztceCy6Ks_


----------



## troll20 (10. Juli 2019)

Stevemeissner schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf kleinen garten habe 2500 m2 garten  weiß ja nicht wie groß deiner ist... nur an der stelle soll es eben so sein. aber trotzdem danke


Okay unglücklich formuliert 
Kleiner Bereich für das aktuelle Teichbauprojekt.
Oder warum baust du sonst nicht größer 

Und Sorry, wollte nur helfen.
Von daher, sollte mich jemand suchen, bin auf der Bank


----------



## samorai (10. Juli 2019)

Aber in ein und die selbe Richtung.
Oben rein und unten wieder raus.
So betreibt die Mehrheit nicht ihre Bürsten Filter.

Meine beiden Filterstraenge laufen hinter dem TF getrennt von ein ander, beide durchlaufen dabei Bürsten.
Beide Filterstraenge wurden seit 5 Wochen nicht gereinigt.
Stange 1 TF, Bürsten, Schwaemme. Der TF hat eine Siebbespannung von 60ym.
Beide Filterstraenge werden waagerecht durch stroemt.
Gepumtes System 2x12000 l/h, netto ca 18000 gesamt.
      Wobei der Schwammfilter dieses Jahr noch gar nicht gereinigt wurde, benutzte ihn auch als "Anzeiger" / Bio.

Strang 2 ist ein 2800l GFK Becken mit __ Hel-x und Bürsten. Aus Stroemungs Gründen wurde das Hel-x vor den Bürsten verbaut, normaler Weise ist es umgekehrt.
In der Mitte gibt es eine Trennung, auch sind herkömmliche Bürsten verbaut.
In dem Fall kann man sehr schön die unterschiedliche Dreckaufnahme sehen
       

Ergebnis .......      

Noch etwas OT
Bei den Aufnahmen in Filterstrang 1
schwamm ein kleiner __ Goldfisch in den Bürsten umher. 
Ist wohl ein Mythos, das gepumpte Systeme alles vierteilen und zerhechseln, des Weiteren ist auch Futter unbeschadet im Filter (TF) aufgetaucht.


----------



## krallowa (11. Juli 2019)

Moin,

kurzes Statement von meiner Seite zu Bürsten.
Anströmen von oben, Ablauf auch oben.
Reinigungsintervall mittlerweile bei 2-3 Tage, also mächtig Arbeit, aber ok da es mein Hobby ist.
Bei mir sind die Bürsten aber in vorderster Front angebracht, also als rein mechanische Grobfilter, von mir so gewählt.
Danach der allseits bekannte CBF 350 (auch hier hatte ich schon sehr junge Koi und Goldfische sowie Kaulquappen gefunden).
Dieser ist nur sehr selten zu reinigen.
Danach ab in den Pflanzenfilter.
System ist gepumpt mit einer Höhendifferenz von knapp 75 cm.
Alles in allem würde ich auch weiterhin Bürsten nutzen, nur evtl. die Reihenfolge anpassen oder davor noch ein anderes System verbauen.
Ein Siebfilter oder ähnlichen, TF ist mir zu kostspielig.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Stevemeissner (11. Juli 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurzes Statement von meiner Seite zu Bürsten.
> Anströmen von oben, Ablauf auch oben.
> ...



wieviel bürsten hast du denn in deinem Bürstenfilter? 2 - 3 Tage reinigen finde ich allerdings sehr krass... erzähl mal mehr zum aufbau bitte


----------



## krallowa (11. Juli 2019)

Ok,

es sind insgesamt 6 Reihen a 6-7 Bürsten, sehr eng aneinander damit auch viel Schmutz hängen bleibt.
Untergebracht in einer Kiste 80x60x42 (Material PP) am Eingang eine UVC mit 2 Abgängen in den Behälter.
Kann mal heute Abend ein Foto machen zur besseren Erklärung.
Wasser momentan sehrt klar, bis 1,75 Tiefe ist der kleine Drainagekies gut zu erkennen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (11. Juli 2019)

Hier ein älteres Bild vom Aufbau.
Kiste 5 habe ich entfernt, war zu klein und überflüssig an der Stelle.
Die blauen Matten in der grauen Kiste habe ich auch entfernt, waren kontraproduktiv.
An der Stelle mit der "3" stehen noch 2 Reihen Bürsten, daher 6 Reihen.
 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Stevemeissner (11. Juli 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hier ein älteres Bild vom Aufbau.
> Kiste 5 habe ich entfernt, war zu klein und überflüssig an der Stelle.
> Die blauen Matten in der grauen Kiste habe ich auch entfernt, waren kontraproduktiv.
> An der Stelle mit der "3" stehen noch 2 Reihen Bürsten, daher 6 Reihen.
> ...



was für ein Teichvolumen hast du und filters damit sieht mir ziemlich wenig aus?


----------



## krallowa (11. Juli 2019)

Steht alles im Profil


----------



## Stevemeissner (11. Juli 2019)

Frage macht es sinn die skimmer Leitung gleich mit in die Bodenplatte einzubringen? oder soll ich die einfach durch die teichwand im nachhinnein einabuen?


----------



## Zacky (12. Juli 2019)

Muss die Skimmerleitung durch die Bodenplatte gehen oder kannst Du diese einafch durch die Wand führen und dann in deine Vorfilterkammer? Wenn sie tatsächlich durch die Bodenplatte geführt werden sollte, dann natürlich gleich machen, aber diese ist ja deinem Bild nach zu urteilen, schon fertig. Die Wanddurchführung würde ich gleich machen, denn später mit einem Kernbohrer die Durchführung zu machen geht auch, bedarf aber wieder extra Gerät oder ggf. auch Firma, welche solche Bohrungen macht. Von daher, gleich die Durchführung mit einbetonieren.


----------



## Stevemeissner (13. Juli 2019)

So heute war "Corinth Abdichtung" da für erstes Gespräch. Und Abstimmungen. Nun müssen wir nur noch fertig werden dann kann die folie rein


----------



## meinereiner (14. Juli 2019)

Wegen der Bürstenfilteranordnung:

Es gibt einen Hersteller mit Beispielen wie das angeordnet werden kann:
https://www.blackknight.co.uk/layouts/
Ich habe das Layout Nummer 2. Macht für mich am meisten Sinn.

Für den Abstand der 15 cm Bürsten (also Mitte zu Mitte) wird 12,5 cm angegeben. So dass sich die Bürsten etwas überlappen. So habe ich das auch.
Für die Aufhängung der Bürsten nimmt man am besten Elektroinstallationsrohre und die entsprechenden Clips.

So habe ich das:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/bürstenkammer.25695/

Servus
Robert


----------



## Stevemeissner (15. Juli 2019)

Frage welche Tankdurchführung / Flansche würde ihr kaufen bin da etwas am rätseln. vielleicht kann da jemand helfen


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juli 2019)

Die ganz dicken aus PVC aus der pvc-welt.de für ca. 30 Euro.

Ansonsten kann man Flansche vermeiden, wenn jemand PEHD oder PVC Folie direkt mit Rohren verschweisst.


----------

